# Exotic wood haul



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Sandy and I traveled over to MS yesterday to visit her folks and we stopped by her sister's house for a bit. My BIL gave me 4 boxes of exotic woods and said he'll be getting more in a month or two. I'll cut a 16" Longworth chuck for him as trade - win/win! I'm pretty good at identifying exotic woods but I only know about 1/3 of these. I couldn't fit it all on the table saw but this is all of it this time.

No idea on what I'll do with all of it but I'm sure some of it will become guitar headstock plates, rosette rings, tail wedges, etc.
























David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice stash you got there David. I’m positive you’ll put them all to good use


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Just plain awesome!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sweet......


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooooh, nice. 

Any more I do not buy any wood grown outside of NC. Just a thing with me. I'll only buy wood grown in NC, but am more than pleased if I can swap for wood grown elsewhere, and every once in awhile get given some. Love free wood. Have a smallish box full of exotic woods, some I can't even pronounce, and none from NC, all free, saving for special projects.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like a lot of inlay material and small to medium turning blanks. I'd trade a Longworth chuck for that.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I see lots of glue and small projects in your future! What a nice stash.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Just the burl alone is worth a pretty penny. I saw a video of a Japanese craftsman a few years ago gluing stacks of wood together and then slicing off thin veneers with a wide wooden plane and using them to cover smallish boxes. The result was amazing. I've been wanting to try it ever since I saw the video but you need a lot of different colored woods to do it like you have laying there and the only hardwood I have available is white birch. Apparently there is only one part of Japan where this type work is done and it's because they have quite a variety of trees growing there. The box in the video looked like the one in the attachment but had black, red, and green woods in it and was much more colorful than this example.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Chuck, I might not live long enough to finish a box like that with all the detail. Thanks for sharing. Do you know the location in Japan where this is done? Link? Curious.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hakone seems to be the center for it. It's called yosegi over there. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosegi


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Just the burl alone is worth a pretty penny. I saw a video of a Japanese craftsman a few years ago gluing stacks of wood together and then slicing off thin veneers with a wide wooden plane and using them to cover smallish boxes. The result was amazing. I've been wanting to try it ever since I saw the video but you need a lot of different colored woods to do it like you have laying there and the only hardwood I have available is white birch. Apparently there is only one part of Japan where this type work is done and it's because they have quite a variety of trees growing there. The box in the video looked like the one in the attachment but had black, red, and green woods in it and was much more colorful than this example.


I've seen this before but forgot what they called it. I don't have one of those planes to cut paper thin pieces for gluing, though. It would definitely be fun to try this!

David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice, David. You always did have all the good luck. :grin: Merry Christmas.


----------



## Midnight Shadow (Jul 20, 2009)

I’m with you. I would be making rosettes peg head overlays and inlays in the fretboards. Very cool score!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

OK boys, you asked for it..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The one I saw showed him gluing the bundles together too. What I haven't seen and would like to see is more of them preparing the rods to glue together. They just touched on it in this one and not at all in the previous one I saw. I haven't been able to find any books on the process either. It may be something they don't want to talk about that much.


----------



## firesurfer (Nov 9, 2018)

Does anyone know what the yellow/black one is to the left of the burl is? What about the white/grey underneath, and the dark brown with spots in the top left corner?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

firesurfer said:


> Does anyone know what the yellow/black one is to the left of the burl is? What about the white/grey underneath, and the dark brown with spots in the top left corner?


This piece? No idea. It's light as a feather and I assume it's something spalted. One piece has a high gloss yellowish finish, not sure why.









David


----------

